# The Bachelor: Rome - 10/09



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Deleted it the moment he picked Erica, but had already decided about the time he was enjoying the girls romping about in his bed that this SP was cancelled. I was really hoping for a different show since Lorenzo keeps claiming that he's in it to find love, but nope, once again the guy is looking for a bunch of girl-on-girl action and that's how he's making his choices. :down: I'm so done with this show.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

katbug said:


> ... girls romping about in his bed ... a bunch of girl-on-girl action


Season pass ADDED! 

j/k... judging by the previews at the end, you won't be missing anything. Hopefully my wife will lose interest also.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

lol, ya know, as I typed that I wondered how many guys would jump on board this show. I almost named the thread "The Bachelor: Slutfest" but figured that would get the guys watching in droves, lmao. ;0)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

katbug said:


> Deleted it the moment he picked Erica, but had already decided about the time he was enjoying the girls romping about in his bed that this SP was cancelled.


It's still on my SP list but I was shuddering and screaming at the TV almost every time Erica said something. UGH!!! I was also puzzled by why he chose Desiree. I wouldn't want a girl like that. I wonder how much the producers prodded Lorenzo into picking them just because they make good TV.

I didn't watch the 1st ep (and the last few seasons) that carefully and didn't realize that until the other post that Erica was the one that said "I flew coach for you".


----------



## suerapp (Jun 28, 2005)

Every time Desiree says "Baby" I think of Austin Powers and laugh at her. Would this guy ever consider a relationship with her? He didn't seem to like her at the beach and then gives her a rose? Really stupid-and he seems very detached at times.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Erica has GOT to go. And yes, I loved the Bikini Bowl on the beach. But my wife didn't mind my acknowledging this fact since she acknowledged that Lorenzo looked pretty good without his shirt.

Seriously, this show has something for everyone!!!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Personally, I think he has it narrowed down to a few girls, with the one who got the first impression and the virgin leading the way. Since he probably told that to the producers I bet they are having him pick the people they think will make the most interesting show, at least until it gets down to the final 3 or 4. 

I hate Erica and frankly she may the worst Bachelor contestant ever (with the clock is ticking doctor from last year a close second). I agree with whoever mentioned her parents must hate what they raised after watching it. I am sure there is some editing involved, but she literally looked like a 6 year old when she was whining about other girls getting a rose that she wanted. Then her whole tirade about how she is "on his level" and talking about how she only associates with peopel who went to college because they are more worldly or whatever. She is probably the most stupid, airheaded girl on the show!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

No question Erica is hateful. But she's not even pretty. As a matter of fact, I think ABC had a hellava time getting women to do this show (it has a 90% failure rate and I'm being kind here). 

Most of the women this year are just boring and ordinary. And the "Prince"...please...I think it's shameful that a Borghese does not know Italian!!

The only one I liked was Rosella, and he kicked her off on day one. What a loser!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Well it looks like Galveston (rock & roller) and Houston (Little miss priss) are still in the running. 

There were numerous occasions last night that I blurted out "What a bunch of damn gold diggers". Then that damn Kanye West song was running through my head after the show. 

But I kept thinking how much I'm gonna enjoy seeing all these little gold diggers suffer through the rest of the season. So yeah, I'm there for every episode. 

And hey, if a few bikini bottoms or t-shirts get pulled off during a slap & tickle fight... well I'm willing to suffer through that to enjoy the rest of the show. 




Edit: Oh, and the spanking scene has nothing to do with it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Personally, I think he has it narrowed down to a few girls, with the one who got the first impression and the virgin leading the way. Since he probably told that to the producers I bet they are having him pick the people they think will make the most interesting show, at least until it gets down to the final 3 or 4.
> 
> I hate Erica and frankly she may the worst Bachelor contestant ever (with the clock is ticking doctor from last year a close second). I agree with whoever mentioned her parents must hate what they raised after watching it. I am sure there is some editing involved, but she literally looked like a 6 year old when she was whining about other girls getting a rose that she wanted. Then her whole tirade about how she is "on his level" and talking about how she only associates with peopel who went to college because they are more worldly or whatever. She is probably the most stupid, airheaded girl on the show!


I suspect that we might see her mature a little before it is all over with. But maybe not. It is quite obvious at this point that she has been sheltered and not raised very well. A lady of the caliber that she aspires to be would not be so judgmental of others. She definitely slept through charm school, or didn't even attend.



gossamer88 said:


> No question Erica is hateful. But she's not even pretty. As a matter of fact, I think ABC had a hellava time getting women to do this show (it has a 90% failure rate and I'm being kind here).
> 
> Most of the women this year are just boring and ordinary. And the "Prince"...please...I think it's shameful that a Borghese does not know Italian!!
> 
> The only one I liked was Rosella, and he kicked her off on day one. What a loser!


Why should he speak Italian? Why? I'll tell you why... that Italian chick. That's why.  She's a babe. I'd learn Italian just to hook up with her. That would be a sweet setup. Then they could bounce back and forth between NY and Rome whenever they felt like it. And he'd have a native girl to go along with his title. They would be set up nicely. And she was correct when commenting about how "crazy" American women are. But hey, I like'em that way. 

And you are correct, she (Erica)is not really very pretty. But she has boobs. And boobs attract boobs.

retro*boob*dog


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

retrodog said:


> But I kept thinking how much I'm gonna enjoy seeing all these little gold diggers suffer through the rest of the season. So yeah, I'm there for every episode.


Me too.

I'm evil. I'm simply looking forward to them getting kicked off.

While this bachelor (and show) is as flimsy and phoney as all the other ones, I'm a little surprised/puzzled that he's only kissed one girl so far.

At least four of them would have made out with him on day 1. The rest, after a date.

He's really missing out on some man-whore opportunities.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

damn, why isn't my season pass picking the show up..


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

They change the name every year. This year it is "The Bachelor: Rome" in the guide IIRC.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Rofl, you know the amusing part of this season? Look at the ratio of men to women replying here...not that I blame you guys for tuning in...it's gotta be every guys' fantasy the way this season is playing out, but it does show that they're either switching their target audience or completely forgetting who their target audience was. Oh well, not a big loss and if they can get the guys to watch, all the better for the ratings, so I don't begrudge them that at all. 
I agree with the post that said that he's already chosen the few he's interested in and that the producers are choosing the rest for good tv. I just wish it wasn't as blatantly obvious as keeping girls like Erica around, who obviously offended him. I actually was telling hubby during the show that I kinda hoped she would be kept around, just so we could make fun of her week after week. But when he gave her a rose after already giving Desiree Baby one, I just couldn't stomach another hour of it, much less a season.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

katbug said:


> Deleted it the moment he picked Erica, but had already decided about the time he was enjoying the girls romping about in his bed that this SP was cancelled. I was really hoping for a different show since Lorenzo keeps claiming that he's in it to find love, but nope, once again the guy is looking for a bunch of girl-on-girl action and that's how he's making his choices. :down: I'm so done with this show.


I wish I was wacthing. 

He's in it for the same reason the girls are in it. They want to be on a TV show. It's really that simple. If they want to be on a TV show, they should do everything they can to make it entertaining.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, that's usually the case, but I had high hopes that it would be different this time around. Sigh...you'd think I'd learn by now, huh?


----------



## lisad71 (Oct 11, 2006)

Erica "The Socialite" must stand in front of the mirror and practice that whiny Paris Hilton voice and mannerisms. And after Lorenzo made the comment about how he doesn't judge people and she says she does judeg people, I thought for sure that he would get rid of her. But I'm sure ABC tells him who they want to keep around. Grrrrr...

The classiest, prettiest one is the Italian girl. Maybe she could look past the fact that he doesn't speak Italian. 

And the "Baby" chick has to go. I'm rooting for Galveston!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

katbug said:


> Rofl, you know the amusing part of this season? Look at the ratio of men to women replying here...not that I blame you guys for tuning in...it's gotta be every guys' fantasy the way this season is playing out, but it does show that they're either switching their target audience or completely forgetting who their target audience was. Oh well, not a big loss and if they can get the guys to watch, all the better for the ratings, so I don't begrudge them that at all.
> I agree with the post that said that he's already chosen the few he's interested in and that the producers are choosing the rest for good tv. I just wish it wasn't as blatantly obvious as keeping girls like Erica around, who obviously offended him. I actually was telling hubby during the show that I kinda hoped she would be kept around, just so we could make fun of her week after week. But when he gave her a rose after already giving Desiree Baby one, I just couldn't stomach another hour of it, much less a season.


I think a lot of men usually watch this show, and it has more to do with our interest in seeing the role reversal, whereas many women are having to compete for one guy. And it's usually women who are snobby and arrogant in their normal environments. So we get to see what women are *really* like when it comes to other women. Yeah, that and the possibility that they might strip down to their bras and panties for a slap & tickle fight. Hey, it *could* happen. 



lisad71 said:


> Erica "The Socialite" must stand in front of the mirror and practice that whiny Paris Hilton voice and mannerisms. And after Lorenzo made the comment about how he doesn't judge people and she says she does judeg people, I thought for sure that he would get rid of her. But I'm sure ABC tells him who they want to keep around. Grrrrr...
> 
> The classiest, prettiest one is the Italian girl. Maybe she could look past the fact that he doesn't speak Italian.
> 
> And the "Baby" chick has to go. I'm rooting for Galveston!


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Erica is Social Lite, not the Social Elite as she wishes or thinks.

she may have some boobs but she has too much butt too besides her horrible personality and attitude.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Erica is Social Lite, not the Social Elite as she wishes or thinks.
> 
> she may have some boobs but *she has too much butt too* besides her horrible personality and attitude.


Hang on Jack, baby's got back


----------

